# Daytona



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

The 2014 Sprint cup goes to...........


----------



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

Daytona, anyone but the 48.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

It's about the 88 won a race. Long drought for the kid.

Nice to see him in winners circle, especially since it took his dad so many years to get a win at the actual 500. Good for him :thumbsup:


Congrats Dale Jr


----------



## mrstumpy (Oct 5, 2013)

This year's Daytona 500 was interesting on a number of levels. First off, it's good to see "Junior" win, but hard to believe that he's 40 years old! He also won the LONGEST Daytona 500 in history with a seemingly endless rain delay! Maybe he was 38 when the race started?:tongue:

As usual, there was no real "racing", just "the luck of the draft." Lot's of crowd pleasing crashes however once things got going. As a Stock Car racer in the sixties and seventies, I think the second race on the schedule will be a better indicator of how the season will really go.

I am so tired of Jimmy Johnson and Chad Cnus that I could puke. I'm also no fan of Kyle Bush. If he was racing the local tracks back during the era I was, he'd constantly be getting his butt kicked in the pits. Actually, guys like Dale Sr. and Curtis Turner would have terrified him.

I could go on and on of course because I've been around a LONG time. But "it is what it is."

Stumpy in Ahia:wave:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I couldn't help but notice Danica didn't prove Mr. Petty wrong.
She finished 40th.


----------



## sbrady#0 (Nov 18, 2007)

NTxSlotCars said:


> I couldn't help but notice Danica didn't prove Mr. Petty wrong.
> She finished 40th.


that's only because the 39 slower cars got in the way, and one of them hit her and crashed her out and the race ran way passed her bed. time and he blanket got dropped in a puddle.


----------



## mrstumpy (Oct 5, 2013)

If you want to read the "low down" on Danica, try reading http://stumpysmachine.weebly.com on page 4. It pretty much explains something that also dogs other drivers who think NASCAR is easy.

There is an update to the Danica story that happened after the STUMPY'S MACHINE story was written that will curl a lot of people's hair: Her Go Daddy contract was updated through 2017 and her manager got her some other deals as well. She is now the seventh highest paid driver in NASCAR if you include celebrity endorsements and so on. 

And yet, most long time observers and motorsports writers give her no chance of earning success from behind the wheel. As one said: "Only in America can a loser make huge dollars by wiggling her butt and running her mouth."

While that seems a little nasty to me, I can't really fault the reasoning behind it.:wave:

Stumpy in Ahia


----------



## 65 COMET (Nov 4, 2012)

*lets see what they really got!*

I would like to see a real race. Put a full roll cage in a showroom car tune the factory engine and stock tires and see how they roll. With that said Danica is nothing more than an advertising pump,they get the young boys watching because theirs a girl. Then you get their girl friends watching because they want to make sure she has nothing on them .Then they all root for her little miss bottom end only. who gets more me time her or jimmy j. Put them all in a dodge areis k car and let them race. Go Matt Kensith!:wave::thumbsup: was nice to see Jr win


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Put a full roll cage in a showroom car tune the factory engine and stock tires and see how they roll. 
This is what I would also like to see. They call it stock car racing, so as 65 COMET said, slap some cages in the stock cars and let'em loose. :thumbsup:

GO Carl Edwards. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## mrstumpy (Oct 5, 2013)

You guys want to turn back the clock to about 1950 when "Sprint Cup" was known as "NASCAR Strickly Stock." Originally they WERE showroom cars that were hopped up, and roll cages were NOT mandated for several years! Early cars soimetimes had 2x4s bolted inside roof posts to support the roof in a roll over! Later on more changes were allowed and the name changed to "Grand National."

Considering the race cars of the fifties, today's drivers couldn't handle them! Wedging the chassis was done with real wooden wedges! No power steering, 4" wide tires, suspensions that gave good ride but terrible handling, overweight big block engines. It took far tougher men than Jimmy J. to drive a Stock Car, and the reason there were no women is because they physically weren't able to handle those cars.

It took rough house guys like Curtis Turner, Junior Johnson, and Fireball Roberts to wrestle those beasts around the track for three or four hours, and about half the races were on dirt! Much of the time, they had partied the night before and drove with hangovers that would kill Kyle Bush. 

There were no millionaires even as car owners then, let alone millionaire drivers. Like we short track racers in the sixties and seventies, the old NASCAR guys had fun and partied hardy. Most of the old guys died broke but had a great time getting there.

For all their money, are today's Sprint Cup guys actually having fun or just say so for the TV cameras? They are constantly doing promotions for their sponsors or car owners, and can't even go to the grocery store without being mobbed. It's a far different world in "Stock Car" racing.

Stumpy in Ahia ...official old guy:thumbsup:


----------



## TexMexSu (Mar 24, 2012)

mrstumpy said:


> most long time observers and motorsports writers give her no chance of earning success from behind the wheel.
> 
> Stumpy in Ahia





> no chance of earning success from behind the wheel


Except in 2005 she was named Indy500 Rookie of the Year after becoming the first woman to lead at The Brickyard. 

She also shattered several IRL records.

And was she not the first female IndyCar driver to take the checkered flag in Japan in 2008?

That appears to be "earning success from behind the wheel", does it not?

At one time in our history some people thought the Earth was flat because they could not imagine it being any other shape - if it was a sphere, supposedly they would "fall into space" if they were on the other side of the world.

We joke at their ignorance.

It now appears that there are now people that think a female cannot be a competitive NASCAR driver. 

In the near future I would bet we will be laughing at those "long time observers and motorsports writers" much the same.

Comments like ‘if everybody else stayed home’ will undoubtedly come back to haunt Mr. Petty in the near future. A shame because it is not something I thought he would say and I have to admit it discolors my opinion of him just a bit but he is entitled to his own opinion as are we. 



I am a true race fan. I support Danica just as I do all other drivers, be they male or female.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

mrstumpy said:


> You guys want to turn back the clock to about 1950 when "Sprint Cup" was known as "NASCAR Strickly Stock." Originally they WERE showroom cars that were hopped up, and roll cages were NOT mandated for several years! Early cars soimetimes had 2x4s bolted inside roof posts to support the roof in a roll over! Later on more changes were allowed and the name changed to "Grand National."
> 
> Considering the race cars of the fifties, today's drivers couldn't handle them! Wedging the chassis was done with real wooden wedges! No power steering, 4" wide tires, suspensions that gave good ride but terrible handling, overweight big block engines. It took far tougher men than Jimmy J. to drive a Stock Car, and the reason there were no women is because they physically weren't able to handle those cars.
> 
> ...



Man, that was well said. Very right on Stumpy :thumbsup:


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Danica has won 1 (as in only, single, none other and so on) in some 225 IRL and NAPCAR events not including specialty races. That is only 0.0044%. How does that equal success? Using that logic Kyle Petty in more than twice as successful. Easy to set records when there are very few female fish in the pond.

I think the only problem people really have is all the face time she gets. Now even her boyfriend gets more face time too. 

I like most types of racing but give the Aussie V8 supercars over NASCAR any day.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

curious here
if anyone knows where or how to find such data?
how many drivers have seated in a Winston/Sprint car for a points race in the last twenty years?
of those, how many have won a race?
how many have a pole position?

I don't know the exact words to put into search function to suss out this information.
if anyone is capable (and there are probably thousands) and would like to share this information, or even just a link to a site where this might all be compiled, I would certainly be grateful.

thank you in advance for your kind consideration, al.


----------



## TexMexSu (Mar 24, 2012)

22tall said:


> Danica has won 1 (as in only, single, none other and so on) in some 225 IRL and NAPCAR events not including specialty races. That is only 0.0044%. How does that equal success?


It is pretty well defined........

Success="The favourable outcome of something attempted"

I am just going to guess that she enters races with the ultimate goal of winning.
Whether you win one or 100 a win is a win and if you are attempting to just that well then that sir, by definition, is considered a success.

I looked up many definitions of the word and none had any sort of percentage quoted.

The face of racing is changing and some just don't like or want to accept it.

This could be a great year, at the very least it certainly started that way!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Go jr


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*Daytona from an outsider*

I am NOT a NASCAR fan,
I am NOT a slot car racer,
I know no drivers and have no affiliations,
I WENT to DAYTONA this year as a BUCKET list item,
I had a blast,
I might even watch another race before the season is over,
I listened, observed, and noticed EVERYONE had an opinion of Danica,
They all watched her car saturday and sunday and they do pay her more attention than most,
I realize it's all about the money but as a non-NASCAR fan,
I root for the underdog, The Mets, The Jets, the Islanders, and now.......
dare I say it..........
DANICA......................................


----------



## sbrady#0 (Nov 18, 2007)

TexMexSu said:


> Except in 2005 she was named Indy500 Rookie of the Year after becoming the first woman to lead at The Brickyard.
> 
> She also shattered several IRL records.
> 
> ...


1 win don't prove you the best and the record book don't tell how you got there. as was stated by mr petty, most the drivers was broken or running with wounded cars that day


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

TexMexSu said:


> It is pretty well defined........
> 
> Success="The favourable outcome of something attempted"
> 
> ...


You win. I'll notify the hall of fame.

BTW I couldn't care less about a driver being female, male, chimp, or plankton.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I root for Plankton on Sponge Bob... :lol:


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

I was wondering if anyone would get the Sponge Bob reference. Good job.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Thank you!! Just to be fair, I root for Sandy Cheeks also...


----------



## mrstumpy (Oct 5, 2013)

Okay boys, let's be calm before this gets nasty. If you READ what I said, you will note that I (and many long time observers of NASCAR have written in their columns) that Danica will not be a super successful DRIVER in NASCAR. As for successful in promotion, she's already a star. I did a write up about Danica a couple of weeks ago on http://stumpysmachine.weebly.com that got a LOT of comments too.

My contention is that this is NOT because she is female but because she comes from rearengine, open wheel racing. But some people (not on Hobby Talk but elsewhere) have called me a sexist.

When I wrote the orginal pieces a few years ago about Willy T Robs and Bubba Wallace not being stars, I was accused of being racist. I said in 2009 that Juan Pablo Montoya would not get another contract renewal in 2013, I was thrashed for being anti-Hispanic.

Guys, I'm old enough to have watched Joie Ray race Sprint Cars (and I'll bet not one of you knows who he was) and I've seen 'em come and seen 'em go. I don't give a damn where these people come from, if they have what it takes, they make it, if not, they don't. For instance, I like Marcose Ambrose, but he ain't makin' it either.

Driving Stock Cars is not the easy game those in other types of cars seem to think it is, even in this day when the cars mean more than the drivers. Transitioning from other types of cars is harder than most people think.

Oh, and by the way, Joie Ray was a damn good black driver who raced the CSRA Circuit at legendary tracks like Winchester, Dayton, and Salem in their heydays after WWII. Like a lot of race drivers in those dangerous days, his racing career ended too soon.

Stumpy in Ahia...not older than dirt, but around it a LONG time:wave:


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

I agree...anybody who can get seat time in the Sprint Cup has to be very talented and have great agent. Danica is in the spotlight not always because of her talent (which she does have), but a being female (and setting records for females) in a male dominated sport. Imagine the coverage if a female made it into the NFL and caught a pass, ran for a first down or maybe even scored a touchdown. Just making it onto the field who be a major accomplishment. So even if she never wins a NASCAR race, what she has been able to accomplish has been inspirational for young ladies...including my daughter. I think if did ever win a race there would still be naysayers, but you think the coverage now is crazy imagine what that would be like...for me I get tired of hearing about her over other talented drivers.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Well, she almost won it today, if it wasn't for those other 38 drivers in front of her.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Well, she almost won it today, if it wasn't for those other 38 drivers in front of her.


Ok now that made me spit my drink all over the screen!!! Lmfao!!


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

This just in-after checking in car footage, Danica Patrick is the first female driver to fart in her car on lap 35 of the Daytona 500!!!! Another record for Danica. Little girls all over the country have been inspired to eat pork & beans in record amounts. FeBreeze announces a new scent-Danica.


----------

